# An angel with callamarus and fry



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi all, i have a pair of angels i got from a member and notice that one has callamarus worm, i want to medicate but my question is is fry ok with thsi type of med? The pair is with fry, i was going to put them all in a 20g tank but when i saw this i put them in a hospital tank instead.
I just dont know if is ok to medicate with the fry there


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I am not too sure...but this medication is pretty rough in my experience, it sent my original Heckelii down into a tail spin.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Do you mean camallanus worms? If so, I doubt the fry are going to survive the meds. I would medicate, as camallanus is an extremely annoying parasite. If some fry survive, great. If not, the angels should spawn again soon enough. IMO, it's better to lose the fry and have a healthy breeding pair, than to keep the fry, but risk the death of the parents.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I am gonna medicate but wanted to know about the fry, i dont really want to move the fry to other tank and get other fish sick either


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

my guess is that the large majority wont survive the meds; the strongest few individuals might though.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Only about 20 fry


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I got Levamisole HCL from Patrick (Mykiss) and oh boy is such a good medication, about 30 minutes after i dose the tank i could c 3 worms coming out of the fish, i went back an hour of treating the tank with the them and saw 2 worms on the bottom of the tank. This med is sooooo good, i think i will b able to safe my fish  Thanks Pat


----------

